# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Καινουρια ζωή

## vikitaspaw

λοιπον πριν κανα μηνα ηρθαν 2 περιστερια στο μπαλκονι μου, τα ταισα μια- δυο φορες κ απο τοτε ερχοντουσαν καθε μερα. Ώσπου σου λενε καλα ειναι εδω, φαί έχει, ησυχια εχει, δε ριχνουμε κ ενα ζευγαρωμα? Φτιαχνουν λοιπον τη φωλιτσα τους πανω απο μια ντουλαπα που χουμε στο μπαλκονι- κ δωστου εγω φαι- ωσπου τα παιρνω χαμπαρι κ τι να δω.....





Α μια χαρα τελεια λεω! θα χουμε κ γεννητουρια. Παω ξανα μετα απο δυο μερες.....



Να κ η μαμα...δε φαινεται κ καλα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να πλησιασω, τρομαζε κ εφευγε...










Περιττο να σας πω απαγορευσα οτι κινειται κ αναπνεει σ αυτο το σπιτι να βγαινει στο μπαλκονι! Φευγω που λετε για διακοπες να τ αφησω κ αυτα τα καημενα στην ησυχια τους γιατι το μυαλο μου ολο εκει το ειχα
Επιστρεφω που λετε χθες κ παω να επιθεωρησω την κατασταση...(τρομαρα μου!). Βλεπω τα αυγουλακια στη θεση τους ολα καλα μονο που το ενα ειχε μια μικρη τρυπουλα. Ωπα λεω καποιος ετοιμαζεται να σκασει μυτη! Αγγιζω προσεκτικα το αυγουλακι κ αυτο που ενιωσα ηταν μαγικο! Το μικρο πλασματακι μεσα κουνιοταν ολοκληρο κ ενιωθα κ την καρδουλα του! Δλδ λεω ενταξει δεν υπαρχει αυτο το συναισθημα! Μ επιασε το μητρικο μου κ λεω αχ εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα...εεεε....σορι αυτο ειναι απο αλλο σηριαλ! Να κ μια φωτο με την τρυπουλα....Δε φαινεται πολυ καλα ειναι πολυυυ μικρη, στο πρωτο το αυγο μια τελιτσα μαυρη στο κεντρο




Περιττο να σας πω, πεταω απ τη χαρα μου που ολα πηγαν καλα κ σημερα πρωι πρωι παω να δω το μικρουλι κ λεω αφου γεννησε τα αυγα με διαστημα 2 ημερων λογικα κ μονο το ενα θα χει βγει. Το αλλο, λεω μετα απο 2 μερες. Αλλα με διεψευσαν τα γεγονοτα...





Τα μπομπιρακια που λετε ξεπορτισαν κ τα δυο...




Ερχονται κ αλλες φωτο μετα απο κανα δυο μερες να μην τα ενοχλω κ συνεχεια (οσο κ αν πεθαινω να παωωωω....) να μεγαλωσουν κ λιγο να φαινεται διαφορα!

----------


## mitsman

Απιστευτοοοο.... θελω και εγω!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλά μιλάμε Βίκυ τους έφτιαξες ...άλμπουμ.Τέλειο μπράβο ,να μας στείλεις και αργότερα φωτό να δούμε τα μωρούλια.  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Big Grin:

----------


## marlene

*Απίθανοοοοοοο............!!!!!!!!!!! χεεχεχχ Περιμένουμε εναγωνίως τη συνέχεια!!!!*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τρελάθηκα τώρα .Να σου ζήσουν τα δεκοχτουράκια σου.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πραγματικα υπεροχο συναισθημα!
Το εχω ζησει πολλες φορες με περιστερια!!!
Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## douke-soula

μια ομορφη ιστορια αγαπης με αισιο τελος  :Love0040:  :Love0040:  :Love0040: 

να τα χαιρεσαι τα νεα σου φιλαρακια  ::  ::  ::

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο Βικυ!!!!!!!! Προσωπικα μου μετεδωσες απολυτα το συναισθημα που ενιωσες!!!! να σου ζησουν!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

> τρελάθηκα τώρα .να σου ζήσουν τα δεκοχτουράκια σου.



kωνσταντινε περιστερια ειναι! 
σας ευχαριστω ολους πολυ! αναμενω κ εγω την συνεχεια...

----------


## vagelis76

Μέχρι και τα αυγά των περιστεριών δεν άντεξαν στο βλέμμα αυτού του κοριτσιού και* έσπασαν*  :Big Grin:  :Anim 59:  χιούμορ....

Καλώς ήρθαν στη ζωή και στο δικό σου μπαλκόνι τα πιτσουνάκια !!!!!!!

Να ξέρεις οτι αν δε τα τρομάξει κάτι πολύ...εκεί θα γεννάνε συνέχεια τα αυγά τους οι τωρινοί γονείς....ετοιμάσου για κουτσουλοβροχή !!!!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ομορφο!για ακομα μια φορα ζηλευω!
ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες!!!

δε κανεις το μπαλκονι σου ανοιχτο περιστερονα?
θα μας πουν οι περιστεραδες αλλα νομιζω ειναι αρκετα πιθανο αν βρησκουν τροφη να μηνουν στο μπαλκονι σου και τα μωρα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σημερα τα μικρουλια ειναι 3 ημερων κ ολα πανε καλα. Η μαμα τους ειναι συνεχεια εκει, αγρυπνος φρουρος, ενω σπανια βλεπω τον πατερα.

----------


## vicky_ath

Ψυχούλες μου....... ευχαριστούμε για το φωτορεπορτάζ Βίκυ!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

επισης αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι αφου οι γονεις ειναι κ οι δυο γκρι-μαυροι, πως κ τα μικρουλια ειναι κιτρινα?

Όσο για το να κανω το μπαλκονι μου περιστερωνα, χλωμο το βλεπω..μιλαμε για ΤΗΝ ΚΟΥΤΣΟΥΛΙΑ, οχι αστεια! Δεν γινεται δυστυχως ειναι μερες που πλενω κ 2 φορες τη μερα το μπλακονι! Μολις μεγαλωσουν τα μικρα θα αναγκαστω να χαλασω τη φωλιτσα τους.

Βαγγελη που να με δεις να κανω ομελετα, χωρις χερια! Μ ενα βλεμμα, σπανε τα αυγα κ μ ενα δευτερο (βλεμμα) απ το φοβο τους μπαινουν στο τηγανι κ γινονται μονα τους... ασε που να στα λεω..χουχου...χουμορ!

----------


## vikitaspaw

να κ μια με τη μανουλα, σχεδον ορθια πλεον, προσεχει τα παιδακια της...

----------


## vicky_ath

Αυτό είναι το μωρουδίστικο χνουδάκι τους που θα πέσει υποθέτω! Κ στα κοκατίλ έτσι συμβαίνει!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι απιστευτα μοναδικο αυτο που ζεις!

----------


## vagelis76

** ευτυχώς που δεν είμαι αυγό.... :Fighting0029:  :Big Grin: 

Αν δεις το ράμφος και οι περιοχή των ματιών που φαίνεται το δέρμα είναι πολύ σκούρο.Αυτό σημαίνει φούλ μελανίνη και θα γίνουν πολύ σκούρα ,όπως τη μαμά τους.
Όπως είπε και η συνονόματη σου....είναι το πρώτο χνούδι προστασίας τους.

----------


## Windsa

Αχ, είναι φανταστικές στιγμές! Το ξέρω επειδή κι στο δικό μου μπαλκόνι φωλιάζανε περιστέρια κάποτε. Χαρά μεγάλη! Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σημερα τα μικρουλια ειναι μιας βδομαδας, εχουν μεγαλωσει, ειναι σχεδον τριπλασια σε μεγεθος, χοντρουλικα, ανοιξαν κ τα ματακια εδω κ 2 μερες περιπου κ εχουν αρχισει να βγαζουν κ τα πρωτα μαυρα φτερακια..

----------


## Windsa

...πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες! Ευχαριστούμε Βυκη!!! Τα σπάς όντως!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

ΠωΠωΠω,ασχημα ειναι αλλα να μας ζησουν.

----------


## Windsa

> ΠωΠωΠω,ασχημα ειναι αλλα να μας ζησουν.


xa-xa-xa...καλε, τι άσχιμα ))) χαριτομένα )))) χα-χα-χα

----------


## nicktzad

πεθαινω για περιστερια!!!! ειχα και εγω πιο παλια.....συνεχιζε να μας δειχνεις φωτογραφιες με την αναπτυξη των μικρων!!!! να θυμηθουμε και εμεις τα παλια...!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια! Οντως ειναι ασχημα, αλλα ειναι τοσο χαριτωμενα μες την ασχημια τους! Ειναι μωρακιαααααα.....κ ειναι πραγματικα τεραστια, δλδ ενα νεογεννητο γατακι ειναι πιο μικρο, αληθεια!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καθαρές φωτογραφίες μπράβο.

----------


## mpapad

είναι πανέμορφα (ασχημόπαπα αλλά κουκλιά!!!) να σου ζήσουν!!!

χαράς το κουράγιο σου όμως!!  είχαμε και εμείς και είχαμε τρελαθεί στην κουτσουλιά!!! Είδαμε και πάθαμε μέχρι να μεγαλώσουν και να φύγουν όμως....  μην νομίζεις....  μας ξαναθυμήθηκαν και στην επόμενη γέννα!!!!  χαχαχαχαχα!!! Μπορεί πραγματικά να τρελαίνεσαι με την καθαριότητα που χρειάζεται το μπαλκόνι, αλλά ....  μόλις δεις αυτές τις φατσούλες....  σίγουρα λες ότι άξιζε τον κόπο!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

καπως ετσι ειναι κ εδω...κ εχω αναλαβει την καθαριοτητα τους εξ ολοκληρου, γιατι εγω επεμενα να τα αφησουμε να γεννησουν. Ασε η μυρωδια...τεσπα..αυτα ειναι δευτερευοντα ειναι μεγαλη χαρα τα μικρα πιτσουνακια! Απο μικρα αυγουλακια γινονται σιγα σιγα ολοκληρα περιστερια! Ειναι μαγικο!!!

----------


## mpapad

> καπως ετσι ειναι κ εδω...κ εχω αναλαβει την καθαριοτητα τους εξ ολοκληρου, γιατι εγω επεμενα να τα αφησουμε να γεννησουν. Ασε η μυρωδια...τεσπα..αυτα ειναι δευτερευοντα ειναι μεγαλη χαρα τα μικρα πιτσουνακια! Απο μικρα αυγουλακια γινονται σιγα σιγα ολοκληρα περιστερια! Ειναι μαγικο!!!


κοίτα μην σου δημιουργήσουν θέμα οι κάτοικοι της πολυκατοικίας (αν μένεις σε τέτοια) γιατί...  με το πήγαινε-έλα των γονιών...  την τρώνε και οι γύρω, και....  μπορεί εμείς να τα αγαπάμε...  αλλά...  δεν το χαίρονται όλοι....  δυστυχώς.... σε μια φίλη, της την είπαν άγρια ότι τα μάζευε και...  γέμιζε ο τόπος σκ@#$@@#!!!!

Κουράγιο και μην πτωείσαι!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

οχι οχι δεν εχω θεμα με την πολυκατοικια. Εκει που ειναι η φωλια τους δεν ενοχλει κανεναν! Οσο γι αυτο δεν υπαρχει θεμα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ ενα βιντεακι με τα μικρουλια ... σημερα ειναι κ η πρωτη μερα που ακουμε τις φωνουλες τους!

----------


## zack27

πω πω πως μεγαλωσαν!!!!!!! χαχα

----------


## vikitaspaw

Σημερα τα μικρα ειναι 11 ημερων. Η αναπτυξη τους ειναι εντυπωσιακη!!








Πλεον εχουν βγαλει σχεδον ολα τα μαυρα φτερακια τους , εχουν χασει σχεδον τελειως τα κιτρινα πουπουλα ενω στεκονται κ ορθια. Τους γονεις πλεον σπανια τους βλεπουμε. Φαινεται ερχονται μονο να ταισουν κ φευγουν

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστουμε Βικακι για την συνεχη ενημερωση... απο τα πιο ωραια θεματα!!!

----------


## zack27

χαχα μπουλουκακια εγιναν!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Το ενα το βλεπω απο τωρα να το πηγαινει το γραμμα.....χαχαχαχα......Βγαλε και ονοματα

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πρεπει να ριχουν πολυ καλες μασες οι μπομπιρες...!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να κανω μια ερωτηση...επειδη η μυρωδια δεν αντεχεται..σκεφτομαι να καθαρισω λιγο τη φωλια απο τις πολλες κουτσουλιες, προσπαθωντας να την πειραξω οσο το δυνατον λιγοτερο...λετε να το κανω ή υπαρχει περιπτωση να παρατησει η μαμα τα μικρα? Πλεον ερχεται 2-3 φορες τη μερα , δε θα καταλαβει καν οτι τα πουλακια λειπουν. θα το κανω οσο πιο γρηγορα γινεται...τι λετε?? Ερχονται κ φωτο..

----------


## vikitaspaw

14 ημερων μικρα (μικρα??) περιστερακια...

----------


## vikitaspaw

κ ενα βιντεακι...μαγκεψαν κ μου ορμανε κιολας τα νιανιαρακια!!

----------


## Marilenaki

χαχαχα  συγχρωνισμενα ειναι! :Ρ 
εγω οταν ειχαν ερθει πιο παλια περιστερακια και ειχαν γεννησει καθαριζα ανετα τον χωρο χωρις να εχω προβληματα να τα παρατησουν τα μωρα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπω,τα μικρουλια μεγαλωσαν!!!Φαντασου να μεγαλωσουν και να κανουν και αυτα τη φωλια τους στο μπαλκονη σου!!!!Και οι γονεις να πανε για δευτερη αναπαραγωγη!!!!!??????Τι θα κανεις????

----------


## vikitaspaw

Αχ παιδια θα τα διωξω δυστυχως δε γινεται! Πολυ μυρωδια, δεν παλευεται!! 
Καθαρισα τη φωλια τους, εστρωσα κ μια εφημεριδα απο κατω , εβαλα κ μερικα ξυλακια κ αναμενουμε να δουμε την αντιδραση της μαμας...

----------


## Marilenaki

προσωπικα δεν θα εβαζα εφημεριδα εγω γιατι δεν ξερεις πως θα αντιδρασουν ως ξενο υλικο. 
εγω μονο καθαριζα τις κουτσουλιες και τα γυρω γυρω δεν προσθετα τιποτα στο χωρο της φωλιας.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ολα ενταξει τλκ η μαμα ταίζει κανονικα...εβαλα εφημεριδα να απορροφα τα υγρα μπας κ περιορισω λιγο τη μυρωδια. Οι γονεις μου αρχισαν να μου λενε παραμυθια τετοια που μας λεγαν οταν ημασταν μικρα οταν δε θελαν ενα κατοικιδιο που τους φερναμε, μου λενε να τα παρει ο μπαμπας μου, αν θελω..να τα δωσει σ ενα φιλο του που εχει πολλα περιστερακια γιατι εκει θα ναι λενε, πολυ ευτυχισμενα! Ακου να δεις τι με ειπαν!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Εγω παντως πολυ τα χαιρομαι που τα βλεπω να μεγαλωνουν απο τοσο κοντα! Ειναι πραγματικα μαγικο!! Τυχεροι οσοι γεννανε τα πουλακια τους! Μακαρι να δω κ εγω κοκατιλο-μωρακια μια μερα!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ασχημα νεα...πηγα σημερα να κοιταξω τα μικρα (ειχα να τα δω κανα δυο μερες) κ το ενα ελειπε...στην αρχη νομισα οτι μπορει να ηρθε κουουβαγια αλλα ευτυχως μ εκοψε, κοιταξα πισω απ την ντουλαπα κ το μικρο ειχε πεσει εκει κ καθοταν στριμωγμενο το ψυχουλι, ευτυχως ζωντανο αλλα φανερα εξασθενημενο. Το πηρα το ανεβασα στη φωλια, ειναι αισθητα πιο αδυνατο κ πιο μικρο απ το αλλο..Απο τοτε δε σταματησε να φωναζει (ειναι καμια ωρα) Η μαμα δεν εχει φανει, σπανια την βλεπω πλεον , μπορει να ερχεται κ μια φορα τη μερα...μακαρι να ρθει εγκαιρα να το ταίσει...

----------


## mitsman

γιατι δεν του φτιαχνεις εσυ κρεμα να του δωσεις οπως εχει κανει η Μαριλενα μας με περιστερι ( τον Ραμπο)...?????????

----------


## Marilenaki

Με την προυποθεση οτι η μαμα τους δεν ερχεται να τα ταϊσει. 
εμενα αν μου ειχε συμβει αυτο θα τα παρατηρουσα παρα πολυ να δω αν τα ταϊζουν κανονικα και θα εκανα συμπληρωματικα ταϊσματα στο μικροτερο αν εβλεπα οτι ο προβολος του ειναι αδειος.

----------


## vikitaspaw

Παιδια ηρθε η μανα 2 φορες, λογικα θα ταισε! Θα δω αυριο πως θα ναι ο μικρος. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσπαθησα να τον ταίσω βρεγμενο ψωμακι που το ζεσταναα λιγο κ το κανα ας πουμε σα χυλο γιατι μια φορα που ταιζε η μανα της επεσε κατι απ το στομα κ μετα που φυγε πηγα να δω τι ηταν κ ηταν ψωμι με κατι υγρα(σαν νερο?). Ετσι θεωρησα οτι μεχρι να ρθει η μανα λιγο ψωμακι θα τον κρατουσε. Με τα χιλια δυο ζορια τον καταφερα να φαει 2 μπουκιες αλλα δε γινοταν αλλο...χτυπιοταν σαν το χταποδι κ δεν ηθελα να το ζορισω κ να το εξασθενησω κ αλλο. Εκεινη τη στιγμη σκεφτηκα ολους εσας που ταιζετε πουλια στο χερι, δλδ πραγματικα ειστε ηρωες! Συγκεκριμμενα δημητρη Mitsman εσυ μου ρθες στο μυαλο απ ολους δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ειναι αποριας αξιο, πως τα καταφερνετε να ανοιξουν το στομα κ να φανε χωρις να στε η μανα τους ή εστω ο πατερας τους βρε αδερφε! Αληθεια θα θελα πολυ να το δω αυτο...
Τεσπα θα δουμε αυριο πιστευω ολα καλα θα πανε, αφου ηρθε η μανα θα το ταισει..

----------


## xXx

γεια σου ρε πατρίδα με τα ωραία σου

----------


## vikitaspaw

> γεια σου ρε πατρίδα με τα ωραία σου


χαχα...γεια σου κ σε σενα πατριδα!!

----------


## Nikkk

> Παιδια ηρθε η μανα 2 φορες, λογικα θα ταισε! Θα δω αυριο πως θα ναι ο μικρος. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι προσπαθησα να τον ταίσω βρεγμενο ψωμακι που το ζεσταναα λιγο κ το κανα ας πουμε σα χυλο γιατι μια φορα που ταιζε η μανα της επεσε κατι απ το στομα κ μετα που φυγε πηγα να δω τι ηταν κ ηταν ψωμι με κατι υγρα(σαν νερο?). Ετσι θεωρησα οτι μεχρι να ρθει η μανα λιγο ψωμακι θα τον κρατουσε. Με τα χιλια δυο ζορια τον καταφερα να φαει 2 μπουκιες αλλα δε γινοταν αλλο...χτυπιοταν σαν το χταποδι κ δεν ηθελα να το ζορισω κ να το εξασθενησω κ αλλο. Εκεινη τη στιγμη σκεφτηκα ολους εσας που ταιζετε πουλια στο χερι, δλδ πραγματικα ειστε ηρωες! Συγκεκριμμενα δημητρη Mitsman εσυ μου ρθες στο μυαλο απ ολους δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα ειναι αποριας αξιο, πως τα καταφερνετε να ανοιξουν το στομα κ να φανε χωρις να στε η μανα τους ή εστω ο πατερας τους βρε αδερφε! Αληθεια θα θελα πολυ να το δω αυτο...
> Τεσπα θα δουμε αυριο πιστευω ολα καλα θα πανε, αφου ηρθε η μανα θα το ταισει..


Κ εμας στην αρχή αντιδρούν κ δε δέχονται φαγητό αλλά μετά μαθαίνουν κ τρώνε χωρίς πρόβλημα. Εχε απο κοντά το μικρό, παρακολούθησε τον πρόλοβο αν έχει φαγητό κ αν όχι, ανέλαβε δράση, για όλα υπάρχει η πρώτη φορά!!!  :winky:

----------


## vikitaspaw

ωωωωωωχχχ...τι μου λετε τωρα...δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το κανω αυτο! Τεσπα..αν χρειαστει θα κανω την καρδια μου πετρα κ θα το ζορισω. Εχει κ εναν προλοβο τεραστιο! Που να χορτασει το σκασμενο, πρεπει να ταίζω ολη μερα!
Μαλλον ομως δε θα χρειαστει γιατι σημερα ειδα κ τους 2 γονεις ηρθαν κανα δυο φορες κ τα μικρα περπατουσαν κ φωναζαν πανω στην ντουλαπα ανετα κ ορεξατα κ τα 2...σε καμια βδομαδουλα το πολυ βλεπω να πετανε

----------


## nicktzad

βικη μην ανησυχεις! οι γονεις προφανως ερχονται και ταιζουν και οι δυο, οχι μονο η μανα τους,απλα εσυ δεν τα βλεπεις! ειχα παλιοτερα περιστερια και απο οτι θυμαμαι οσο μεγαλωνανε τα μικρα τα προσεχε περισσοτερες ωρες ο πατερας παρα η μανα τους. ασε που ξεκινανε την επομενη γεννα πριν τα πρωτα μικρα αφησουν την φωλια τους.οποτε η μανα ειναι απασχολημενη με τα δευτερα αυγα και ετσι δεν εχει και πολυ χρονο και τα μικρα τα αναλαμβανει ο πατερας.
βεβαια αυτο σε εσενα δεν νομιζω να συμβαινει γτ θα ειχανε ξαναγεννησει καπου εκει κοντα και θα τα ειχες δει.
παρολαυτα μην ανησυχεις! ασε τα να κανουν την δουλεια τους οπως αυτα ξερουν και ολα θα πανε καλα. ετσι ημουν και εγω με τις πρωτες γεννες που ειχα τοτε...καθε μιση ωρα ετρεχα στις φωλιες να δω αν εχουν ταισει οι γονεις γτ ελειπαν πολλες ωρες και στο τελος ολα τα μκρα επιβιωναν!! Cool....!!!
και βαζε φωτο να βλεπουμε!!!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Ναι Νικο οντως ετσι ειναι! Στην αρχη εβλεπα μονο τη μανα σε σημειο να ανησυχω μηπως κ τυχον δεν εχουν πατερα (κ δεν εννοω να φυτρωσαν, αλλα να ειχε παθει κατι ο πατερα τους) Σε αντιθεση τωρα πολυ σπανια βλεπω τη μανα...παντως εκει στο μπαλκονι μου δεν εχουν κανει αλλα αυγα..

----------


## nicktzad

ναι ετσι γινετε συνηθως!!!στην αρχη αναλαμβανει περισσοτερο η μανα τους και μετα ο πατερας !!! που να δεις οταν κλωσουν τα αυγα.δεν ξερω αν προσεξες αλλα η αλλαγη βαρδιας εχει συγκεκριμενη ωρα της ημερας και συγκεκριμενη διαρκεια!! αναλαμβανει ο πατερας να κλωσσαει περιπου στις 12.00 με 13.00 το μεσημερι μεχρι της 17.00 με 18.00 το απογευμα (χωρις να αποτελει κανονα αυτο) αλλα συνηθως αυτο γινετε....!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Τα μικρα ειναι ετοιμα να φησουν τη φωλια κ να κανουν τις πρωτες πτησεις τους (αν δεν τις εχουν κανει ηδη!)...
Σημερα ειναι 27 ημερων. Αληθεια ξερει κανεις ποτε αρχιζουν να πετανε??
Στην πιο κατω φωτο ειναι μαζι με τον πατερα τους (για να καταλαβετε τη διαφορα μεγεθους)

----------


## Efthimis98

Πωπωπωπωπωω.....τι μαυρα κορακια-περιστερακια ειναι αυτα.....

Βγαλε μας κανενα βιντεο με τις πρωτες πτησεις τους.....  :Happy:

----------


## zack27

πως μεγαλωσαν ετσι!!!!!!! τελεια!!!!!!

----------

